# Honey L'Occitane and Propolis



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

This is being offered right now -_Honey L'Occitane and Propolis Type FO $17.50 for 16 oz_- in the yahoo group (Lillian)f. Because we have bees and I would love to use some of our own beeswax and honey in some bars, I would love to find this scent. My only problem is that it is on offered in 25 pound purchase.

I would only want 2-3 pounds.

Is there a like sent that does not have such large minimum orders that anyone would recommend?

Do you have any suggestions for me?

thanks,

PSD


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh no....you can buy just one pound. 25 is the amount they need to get sold to make the co-op good to go.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

It's a very perfumy honey and makes a wonderful mixer with your oatmeal milk and honey! Buy some. Vicki


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

This one always sells really well for me. I use bubble wrap to make a honeycomb effect on the soap and that always draws attention to them. People think it looks really cool then the scent seals the deal.


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

Vicki-is this what you used in your bubble wrap soap in the spring swap? I absolutely love it! We are looking for new fragrances. I may have to see if I can join the yahoo group to get some--


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

Denise that's your Honey "B" you want ; )


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

That soap swap soap was awesome Lindsey loved the honeycomb soap. Tam


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I call it Honey Bee but I haven't tried the bubble paper. Does it really pull off that easily? I have such problems with molds sticking I don't know if I want to try the bubble wrap. Maybe I'll just do a portion and see. Oh, and I add it with my OMH as well but I don't put it in my lotion, that's just straight OMH.


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

Kathy, give the bubble wrap a try. I've never had it stick. It always pulls off beautifully.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes in fact you can use the bubble wrap for your lining! Yes it's the scent I used in the swap. There are still photos up on the soaps from last swap. I just get a roll from walmart in the postal section and reuse them until they get nasty. But if you line your mold with bubble wrap, pour soap and then put bubble wrap on the top, it can overheat, why I put mine in the fridge. The overheating will force the bubble warp out of your soap, making it ugly. It's also a very strong scent you don't need much. Vicki


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

SherrieC said:


> Denise that's your Honey "B" you want ; )


 Ordered as soon as I saw she had it up yesterday. How often does she sell this? Hope I ordered enough that I don't have to pester you for more. lol THANKS! Got it curing right now and it smells WONDERFUL. Love that stuff.

Gonna call mine 'Honey Buns'. Herd/Business name is LunaMojo and my brother-in-law came up with my slogan 'Have you been Mooned?' ROFL You should see the pic that my sis (she's doing my website) put at the top of my home page- lunamojo.com HILARIOUS Think I'll do a whole 'Buns' line of my soaps.  hehe


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

Well I am not using that bar for soap, it is sitting in my sewing room! LOL


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

Yep.. I stay sold out of the Honey soap. Love Love Love it. As Vicki says.. it doesn't take a lot either. Use less than your usually amount in soap and lotion.

I make mine with bubble wrap on top.. then add a little wooden push pin honey bee.
Toooo.. cute. I even use those little plastic cups that jello or fruit come in and pour one or two each pour. When inverted.. it looks like a bee hive.. and I put a push pin on it also. Works great with a gift basket. 

Oh.. and I add a bit of honey in the soap.. for label appeal.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Denise.....that's a great slogan for your name!!!


----------

